# madehome frame hoist gantry crane ton 2



## montecristo (Sep 30, 2013)

ciao per il mio laboratorio di meccanica mi serve una gru a portale su ruote portata 2 tonnellate alta 3 metri larga 3 metri  larghezza base di appoggio 1,5 metri, la vorrei costruire con una ipe 180mm per la traversa portaparanco, 2 hea da 120 per i montanti laterali verticali e 2 pezzi di ipe 180 mm per le traverse della base di appoggio dove collocherei le ruote ad alta portata, mi potete aiutare fornendomi foto disegni  informazioni e suggerimenti costruttivi , vi ringrazio anticipatamente per la pazienza e il vostro tempo vi ringrazio e attendo notizie ciao


----------



## Fitter Bill (Sep 30, 2013)

Google Translate:

hello to my mechanics lab I need a gantry crane on wheels reach 2 tons 3 meter high 3 meters wide 1.5 meters wide base of support, I would build the ipe with a 180mm for cross portaparanco, 2 h and from 120 to the vertical side uprights and 2 pieces of 180 mm for ipe beams of the cradle where it would place the high-capacity castors, can you help me giving me information and photos drawings constructive suggestions, thank you in advance for your patience and your time and thank you hello await news


----------



## Chester (Sep 30, 2013)

montecristo said:


> ciao per il mio laboratorio di meccanica mi serve una gru a portale su ruote portata 2 tonnellate alta 3 metri larga 3 metri  larghezza base di appoggio 1,5 metri, la vorrei costruire con una ipe 180mm per la traversa portaparanco, 2 hea da 120 per i montanti laterali verticali e 2 pezzi di ipe 180 mm per le traverse della base di appoggio dove collocherei le ruote ad alta portata, mi potete aiutare fornendomi foto disegni  informazioni e suggerimenti costruttivi , vi ringrazio anticipatamente per la pazienza e il vostro tempo vi ringrazio e attendo notizie ciao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A picture is worth a thousand words, in any language


----------

